# Suche OP7 PP, biete OP7 DP



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

habe ein nagelneues OP7 DP,
kann es nicht gebrauchen, weil ich eine 95U habe
würde es gegen ein OP7 PP (neu oder gebraucht - aber o.k.) tauschen

habe ausserdem noch ein gebrauchtes OP17 DP (Zustand o.k.)
würde ich auch für ein OP7 PP geben

EMail bitte an dg5ha@freenet.de


----------

